# wisconsin snows



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

went out this morning, and right before shooting time i heard a flock of geese flying over. they didn't sound like the big geese we get around here, they came over, and there was one snow and a couple of blues!!
anyone else see much for snows in wisconsin?


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

trigger2 said:


> went out this morning, and right before shooting time i heard a flock of geese flying over. they didn't sound like the big geese we get around here, they came over, and there was one snow and a couple of blues!!
> anyone else see much for snows in wisconsin?


I have only seen a few high flocks in the 14 years I've been hunting here. I live/hunt right on the Mississippi just an hour or so North of you in Pepin


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm from western Upper Pennisula and I see 100-200 snows and blues every year, infact I put out fullbody snows late in the year cause the lesser canadas just dive into them.


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

In the Horicon Zone, where I hunt after late October, I usually see one or two flocks of snows each time I'm in the field. Occasionally, they will pass into range. This happens frequently enough that I am tempted to purchase a dozen decoy snow-goose shells.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive seen them over there once. Was the night before deer opener and the lake the cabin is on had just the middle open. Must have been a couple hundred out there.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i live about 45 minutes west of milwaukee, and i've seen a coupld of flocks of snows around where i goose hunt. also when i was up by agusta, i had about 1,000 snows and blues fly over my deer hunting spot on sunday, and land in the lake by there.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I live in the heart of central WI and all sesaon, probably seen about 1,500 snows total, most high and migratiing through and but then some "salt n pepper" birds mixed in with canadas we were hunting, should have had a bunch one day but they were high when the swung over the layout blinds in front and were low behind us but with 8 guys its hard to communicate. Got this one one October morning this season 2006.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

does any body know if there still alot of snow geese in south dakota still are did they all leave :sniper:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

From what I have read they have pretty much are gone now


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

yeah most of the snows are gone just seen a few small flocks when i went out today, one decent consentration though :wink:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

came through mitchel, and there was two section feilds covered with snows! still around i think :roll:


----------

